

First french telecom provider CEO creates a free and open comp science school - bsaul
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=fr&sl=fr&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.zdnet.fr%2Factualites%2F42-l-ecole-gratuite-pour-developpeurs-de-xavier-niel-ouvrira-en-novembre-39788642.htm

======
koopajah
already discussed here : <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5444320>

